# First Attempt at Fatties & Q-View



## deuce (Apr 22, 2012)

I finally gave fattie making a try after seeing so many awesome looking ones here. 1 of them is 2# ground venison with pizza sauce, mozzerella, pepperoni, sausage, onion, and mushrooms wrapped in 1# bacon. Second is 2# sweet italian sausage with scrambled eggs, mushrooms, ham, colby and cheddar cheese, wrapped in 1# of maple smoked bacon. I forgot to take pics of breakfast fattie until after I rolled it up. I think next time I will back down the sausage or ground venison to 1 1/2# or even 1# and add more stuff inside. Overall I am pretty happy with how they turned out and look forward to making them again.


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Those look great. You just made me hungry.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2012)

Those look like the came out perfect - congrats


----------



## deuce (Apr 22, 2012)

Eating leftovers now, tastes just as good as last night!


----------



## veritas (Apr 22, 2012)

Man those look awesome!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 22, 2012)

they look very good, well done


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice job!..They look super. I did a couple on Friday night. I will post Q-views later today...


----------



## jp61 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

For first time those are absolutely perfect!


----------



## capntrip (Apr 26, 2012)

Those look nice I am going to have to smoke me a fatty again real soon......Nice Job!!!


----------



## schaydu (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a certain way to wrap it up and make it look so pretty?


----------



## schaydu (Apr 26, 2012)

And btw They look awesome!!!


----------



## deuce (Apr 26, 2012)

schaydu said:


> Is there a certain way to wrap it up and make it look so pretty?



I found all the info under the fatty sticky section on how to make a bacon weave and step by step how to roll a fatty. Also lots of great info reading other peoples fatty recipies.


----------



## big sexy (May 4, 2012)

Awsome!


----------

